# Compiz mit Virtualbox

## lukasletitburn

Ich habe Compiz installiert. nun will ich es starten aber er gibt mir leider diese Fehlermeldung.

```
lukas@tux ~ $ compiz

compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

----------

## Christian99

wenn schon ein window-manager auf einem screen läuft, musst du einen neuen mit der option "--replace" starten, dann wird der alte vom neuern beendet.

----------

## lukasletitburn

ja das funktioniert nicht so richtig. sobald ich da mit der option mache verzieht es alle fenster alle menüleisten verschwinden und da geht nix mehr. wie kann ich das verhindern.

----------

## Christian99

äh, dass die menüleisten verschwinden kann eigentlich gar nicht sein. Meinst du vielleicht die Titelleisten? und die Fensterrahmen. das ist aber ganz normal, denn compiz beinhaltet keinen decorator, der dafür zuständig ist. mit compiz mitgeliefert werden kde4-window-decorator oder gnome-window-decorator (oder so ähnlich), je nach useflags. Außerdem gibt es emerald. das ist der eigenständige window-decorator der auch von den compiz-entwicklern entwickelt wird. kde4-window-decorator kann die selben stile verwenden wie kwin (und gnome-window-decorator kann vermutlich die original gnome-themes verwenden).

such dir einen aus, den kannst du auch von der konsole starten. oder im CCSM kannst du unter Effekte->Fensterdekoration den entsprechenden Decorator eintragen, dann wird er beim starten von compiz gleich mitgestartet.

und noch als tipp: verwende statt compiz compiz-manager zum starten.

----------

